# Karpfenfutter selber machen



## Amschi (30. Juli 2009)

hallo,

meine frage ist wie kann ich Futter selber machen und zwar so billig wie möglich


----------



## derNershofer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

du kannst alles mögliche da zu verwnden
-semmelbrösel
-mehl
-grieß
-weizen
-fischmehl
-........


----------



## Amschi (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

danke 

ich probiere es gleich aus
#6


----------



## derNershofer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

is es was geworden


----------



## CarpMetty (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

Die Antwort wirste wohl nicht bekommen, der gut hats geschaft, jetzt schon gesperrt zu werden!  ???


----------



## colognecarp (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

:q:q:q


----------



## carpcatcher91 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

@carpmetty

|bigeyes....äähhmmm! jaaaaaaa!!!!! :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Karpfen12 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

Kan mir jemand ein gutes Karpfenfutter rezept Veraten


----------



## Carras (31. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*



Karpfen12 schrieb:


> Kan mir jemand ein gutes Karpfenfutter rezept Veraten


 
Semmelbrösel
Haferflocken
Eifutter (Vogelfutter aus dem Futterhandel)
reiner Kakao
Kaffeeweißer (oder Milchpulver)
Maisgrieß
Maismehl

Als Aroma ggf. Vanillezucker o.ä. mit rein geben

Wenn Du das Futter beim anmachen, noch Pimpen willst, kannst Du noch tiefgefrohrene Insekten o.ä. dazu rein tun.
Seidenraupen oder Tubifex / Daphnien / Zuckmückenlarven usw.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Karpfen12 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

Hat jemand noch ein anderes rezept


----------



## Karpfen12 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

Hettest du ein anderes auch noch


----------



## Black Bass (2. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

Nimm das Hundefutter von Aldi Nord (Stiftungwarentest: sehr gut) und packe es in den Mixer bis es fein gemahlen ist. 3kg = 2 Euro, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Das ganze riecht dann fast ein wenig wie Halibut-Pellets. Kannst du noch etwas mit Semmelbröseln (ebenfalls bei Aldi sehr billig) strecken.

Dazu noch schön nen paar Partikel mischen. Mais kriegst du 25 kg für nen Zehner. Haferflocken, Hanf, Weizen kannst du natürlich auch noch reinhauen, kostet alles nicht die Welt.


----------



## Hemmingway60 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

Hallo! ich mach mein Futter auf billigste Art Mais selbst geklaut auf dem Acker,gebrockelt und abgekocht.Alte Brötchen hol ich bei einem großbäcker für umme,die werden am wasser gut geweicht und mit dem Mais vermischt und Ausgeworfen. als Köder verwende ich Dosenmais Aldi 49 cent und ich fange auch was!#6Gruß und Petri vum Günni


----------



## baschtel (2. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

auch nen einfaches rezept:

paniermehl
vanillezucker
und wasser

bei bedarf alles mögliche an zutaten dazutun
hanf,maden,mais etc...


----------



## lorn (2. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

kann man nicht eigentlich auch vogelfutter und hartmais (beides von raiffaisen 25kg je 7-10€) im verhältnis 50:50 mischen (vielleicht noch paniermehl dazu um ballen zu formen), quellen und abkochen? wäre das ein empfehlenswertes futter?


----------



## baschtel (2. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

du kannst theoretisch alles mischen was irgendwas futterbar für die viecher ist. die schrauben sich eh alles rein.


----------



## Hemmingway60 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

Ich denke wo du anfüttern willst ist erst mal die wichtigere Frage! was hast du davon wenn du den Falschen platz fütterst? "Eine Astreihne Unterwasser-Schimmelkultur!"Gruß Vum Günni


----------



## Piddes (4. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

Hallo!

Manchmal mach ich auch ein wenig Schnapps ins Futter!


----------



## Black Bass (4. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

Schnaps?

Wirklich wichtig ist reichlich Salz in das Futter zu mischen!


----------



## -qwertz- (4. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*



Black Bass schrieb:


> Schnaps?
> 
> Wirklich wichtig ist reichlich Salz in das Futter zu mischen!





warum isn das soooo wichtig??? |kopfkrat



greez
kevin


----------



## Black Bass (4. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

Weil sich Salz als Nährstoff sehr gut im Wasser verteilt und eine stark lockende Wirkung (wissenschaftlich erwiesen!) auf Süßwasserfische hat, außerdem hat es eine geschmacksverstärkende Wirkung.


----------



## Piddes (10. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*



Black Bass schrieb:


> Schnaps?
> 
> Wirklich wichtig ist reichlich Salz in das Futter zu mischen!



Ja genau! Schnaps! Das riecht auch sehr intensiv (wie du vleicht weisst), und verbreitet diesen Geruch auch sehr schnell im Wasser!


----------



## carpfisher1 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfutter selber machen*

und Chiliepulver geht auch sehr gut im Herbst und Sommerende. 
oder Hundefutter in Pulver gemacht --> ist Billig ;D.


----------

